# Need a sermon idea?



## lynnie (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey guys, need a break from sufficiency of scripture? 

The Extinction Protocol: 2012 and beyond | Geologic and Earthchanges News events

_Warner brothers. has teamed up with MinistryResources.org to create a pastor resource site for the Man of Steel movie. The site located at ManOfSteelResources.com provides videos, sermon outlines, and images that pastors can use in sermons to their congregations_

ManOfSteelResources.com 

They have a link for a sermon on Jesus, the original superhero. 

Just kidding. gack. Thank God for the power of His Holy word.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## Edward (Jun 5, 2013)

Fair Warning:

Second Commandment violation at the link.


----------

